# Moblie



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any news form Mobile Retriever Club ?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB
2.5.6.7.8.21.22.29.32.36.38.44.46.57.59.63.67.68.70.

Amt to WB
2.3.7.11.12.14.16.17.18.20.22.23.24.28.31.37.39.43.44.46.48_


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the update !


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Kenny Cox on your Derby WIN with Seaside's Taylor Made! Taylor is trained and handled by Kenny. Way to go, Kenny!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Whoo hoo Great job Kenny and Taylor !!!!!!! Congrats to all other placements also


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats to Bill Landau and Wayne Curtis on the open win with Moses. This gets his FC and qualifies him for the nationals.


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrates to Durwood and his dog Gail for winning the Q!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Congrats to Bill Landau and Wayne Curtis on the open win with Moses. This gets his FC and qualifies him for the nationals.


Times two - that's GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Wayne, Bill and FC Moses!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

What are the Open and Am placements? It is not posted on EE.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job Wayne and Moses. Congrats to Bill for having such a nice dog. I watched that dog train when he first came out of the quals and sure did look good then.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to Bobby Smith for getting Shade on the derby list!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have complete placements? Info isn't up on EE.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Bobby and Shade! Shade is good lookin' and talented both - can't ask for better than that.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Bobby and Shade! Shade is good lookin' and talented both - can't ask for better than that.


Placements are up now.


----------

